# Newbie



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey everyone my name is David. I am 20 years old and have known there was something wrong with me since I was 15. I started smoking a little weed when I was 15, not exactly sure how long I did it, but one time I smoked ( it was just like every other time, I was just gonna get high) and afterwards I realized I had to be home and couldnt go home high because my parents would kill me. I was about a mile or from my house and i remembered somebody told me one time if you run or work out or whatever it would make you "come down". So I took of running for about 2 blocks and then I suddenly stopped. I noticed my heart was racing and it looked like things were coming at me and then going back (like trees and fences and stuff). It also felt like I was walking on a treadmill. I was freaking. I went home and ended up telling my parents what happened because I was so scared. I ended up passing out or fell asleep and slept that panic attack off. The next few days things that was fun before didnt seem fun anymore. I quit smoking weed because I would feel like that everytime I did. I couldnt do any kind of drug or anything for the fear it would do that......All of that happened when I was 15, but lets skip ahead to now, I finally went to a doctor when I was 18 and was diagnosed with OCD because I had an obsession with thinking I always couldnt breathe...I was given Effexor XR and eventually Busar to go with it, I worked up to 225mg Effexor until I just decided it wasnt working. I am off the Buspar and am down to 75mg Effexor and started Zoloft not too long ago, I am on 100mg of that......I guess thats all for now.....I hope I get some comments


----------



## smooshkin (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey David.
Sometimes if you exert yourself after a bit of a smoke it can give you a bit of spinny head. It can make your head feel really hot and it feels like it may burst. Sometimes when Ive been stoned i feel like im walking on a converyer belt and its a bit of a spin out but thats just the smoking!
Im sorry to hear about the OCD. I cant really help you with that, but I can tell you that people on this site are very nice and very helpful and everyone will try to assist as best as they can. 
Ive only ever smoked cannabis and since my head went AWOL i quit, occassionally I have the odd puff and the first time i started it up again it made me freak out. Now i get a little panicky but I have managed to control the ''weirdness''. My advice though is to lay off the rec drugs, see how your tablets work, have a chat with your GP or therapist and im sure if I spoke for everyone here, if you had any other questions, even if they sound ridiculous, just post here.
Nice to meet you.
Smoosh xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

smooshkin said:


> Hey David.
> Sometimes if you exert yourself after a bit of a smoke it can give you a bit of spinny head. It can make your head feel really hot and it feels like it may burst. Sometimes when Ive been stoned i feel like im walking on a converyer belt and its a bit of a spin out but thats just the smoking!
> Im sorry to hear about the OCD. I cant really help you with that, but I can tell you that people on this site are very nice and very helpful and everyone will try to assist as best as they can.
> Ive only ever smoked cannabis and since my head went AWOL i quit, occassionally I have the odd puff and the first time i started it up again it made me freak out. Now i get a little panicky but I have managed to control the ''weirdness''. My advice though is to lay off the rec drugs, see how your tablets work, have a chat with your GP or therapist and im sure if I spoke for everyone here, if you had any other questions, even if they sound ridiculous, just post here.
> ...


Thanx for the warm welcome and the comment. It feels so good after so many years of being alone to find people to relate to. The main question I would like to get at is (assuming my DP is THC induced) what is the most responsive treatment. I'd like to know that.....Thanx in advance.


----------



## Manic D (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey there. I used to be a huge pot head. From the time I was 18 til I was about 21 I smoked all day every day. I got into other drugs and eventually had a really bad trip on mushrooms. I felt very intense DP/DR (of course at the time I was just freaking out and didn't know what was happening...I felt like part of my brain died or like I was a ghost or something). After that I had similar experiences to you...I couldn't smoke weed anymore because it brought me back to the feeling of being on mushrooms...like extremely intense DP/DR. I didn't know what was going on until flash forward to now, about 4 years later when I learned what DP/DR was. Shitty things my friend. I'm also OCD, as well as having a lot of anxiety and depression stuff. It's a real bastard of a conglomeration of problems to deal with. I wish you the best of luck in dealing with this shit. Hopefully we'll all get better some day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

Yes, Hopefully we will all get better. I'm sorry you had to go through all that, I wish you the best of luck also. What about medication. Are/have you been on it?


----------

